

Ask YC: How do you search Hacker News? - ca98am79

I really wish I could search this site more easily.    I used to use a site I found on google for this, but it seems to have recently disappeared.  What do you guys use?  Thanks!
======
qhoxie
<http://searchyc.com> is what I use. It's fast and always up to date, plus it
has some extra features like filtering out Ask YC threads.

~~~
ca98am79
thanks, yeah that is what I was using, but it seems to have disappeared from
google search results and I forgot the name. thanks.

------
yan
i google "site:news.ycombinator.com"

